# p. nyererei "mwanza" tankmate



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i was thinking can i keep like 10 Labidichromis "Mbamba" with 6 p. nyererei. "mwanza"? in a 55 gallon. and advice for tankmate will be appreciated.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

will be upgrading to a 75 gallon or 150 gallon by christmas. i'm leading toward the 150 gallon tank. i just need to know which tank mate will go with the p. nyererei "mwanza" ? i will like get the tank mate if i can put them in the 55 gallon tank. if not then i will wait after new year to add them. I lost the parents of the p. nyererei "mwanza" that are 1.5" back in July  . I manage to keep 6 fry from them. they are close to .75" to 1" in right now sex unknown. they only a month and 3 day old. the tank mate will be add in late Sep. to Nov. to get them some size hopefully they will be 2.5".


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can do labs with your fish, just make sure they're all around the same size and add them all at the same time. :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi soulpride, sorry for answering so late, I was in holidays,
Darkside is right, his recomendations are goods. Yu can also try with some vics as H.sauvagei(rockribensis) or chromogynos or a Neochromis species( rufocaudalis or omnicaruleus)
xris


----------

